
The link between stress and depression and the 10 words that could help - QuitterStrip
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/oct/13/the-link-between-stress-and-depression-and-the-10-simple-words-that-could-help
======
QuitterStrip
Main guidance from the article:

“Face your fears. Be more active. Watch what you drink.”

“Facing your fears is often easier said than done but it’s a valid approach.
When we confront something that scares us, that stresses us, we may not enjoy
it but we impose certainty on it. All the things that could have happened and
had the power to cause stress have been cancelled out. In many cases, facing
your fear has a net reduction of your stress due to how our brains work.“

“Being more physically active is helpful in so many ways. As well as the
health benefits, it also maintains a sense of control.“

“And “watch what you drink”. Not just alcohol, with it’s short-term euphoric
effects but long-term depressive and anxiety-inducing ones. Caffeine is
something to be wary of, too, as it stimulates the parts of the brain already
overworked due to stress, and also disrupts sleep, another thing that can
enhance/prolong stress.“

